# [Résolu]Connexion internet capricieuse difficile à expliquer

## Nitro_146

Bonsoir amis Gentooistes,

Je viens de changer de fournisseur d'accès à Internet (Aliceadsl à Bbox) et depuis j'ai un problème étrange :

Il arrive souvent, que la connexion ne fonctionne pas du premier coup. Par exemple, je surfe, et si je clique sur un lien je tombe sur le message suivant 

 *Quote:*   

> Adresse introuvable
> 
>           Firefox ne peut trouver le serveur à l'adresse www.google.fr.
> 
>   Veuillez vérifier la syntaxe de l'adresse
> ...

 

Si je clique sur le bouton « Réessayer » sur cette page, ça se charge bien par la suite.

Le problème se pose aussi avec d'autres navigateurs, avec thunderbird, avec des scripts de type conky et emerge...

Je suis branché en LAN directement sur la Box, de même que ma chère et tendre qui ne rencontre aucun problème sous Ubuntu. J'en déduis donc que le problème vient de ma machine.

Je n'ai pas vraiment d'idée ou regarder... qui peut m'aider ?

----------

## gregool

Hello,

il y a beaucoup de causes possibles, tu as configuré ta carte réseau comment? à la main ou avec networkmanager?

Est-ce que la stack ip est identique avec la station sous ubuntu ? est-ce que tu as de la latence quand tu lances des requêtes ICMP vers la passerelle ?

Est-ce que (à tout hasard) tu as déjà éliminé les causes hardware, câble endommagé etc...

Je pense que tu as déjà du lancer une batterie test avant de poster.

----------

## Nitro_146

Merci de ta réponse,

La carte réseau fonctionne avec network manager (enfin, je pense), tout comme celle de l'autre ordi.

Le câble doit être bon, il marchait avant. Mais je vais essayer de le changer pour éliminer définitivement cette cause. Tout comme je vais essayer (ce soir, la je suis au travail) de me brancher sur un autre port de la box.

Pour ce qui est de la «stack ip» je ne comprends pas la question. C'est de l'ip V4 à ma connaissance.

Je vais lancer quelques pings ce soir également.

----------

## guilc

De prime abord, tu as un problème de DNS. Y a-t-il des différences de conf à ce niveau, dans le /etc/resolv.conf ?

----------

## Nitro_146

Alors, j'ai testé un autre câble et un autre port, et j'ai toujours de sites qui ne se chargent pas du premier coup.

J'ai essayé ping sur une quinzaine de machines distantes, mais je ne suis pas parvenu à reproduire le problème.

Le ping sur la box me semble normal :  *Quote:*   

>  # ping 192.168.1.254
> 
> PING 192.168.1.254 (192.168.1.254) 56(84) bytes of data.
> 
> 64 bytes from 192.168.1.254: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.735 ms

 

Mon /etc/resolv.conf indique :  *Quote:*   

> # more /etc/resolv.conf 
> 
> # Generated by NetworkManager
> 
> domain home
> ...

 

Celui de la machine ubuntu  *Quote:*   

> nameserver 127.0.0.1
> 
> search home

  et a n'a pas été modifié manuellemet

----------

## guilc

 *Nitro_146 wrote:*   

> J'ai essayé ping sur une quinzaine de machines distantes, mais je ne suis pas parvenu à reproduire le problème.

 

Normal pour un problème DNS

 *Quote:*   

> ]Mon /etc/resolv.conf indique :  *Quote:*   # more /etc/resolv.conf 
> 
> # Generated by NetworkManager
> 
> domain home
> ...

 

La ubuntu utilise donc un cache DNS local.

Ce qui serait intéressant c'est de savoir si ce cache local forwarde à la box, ou aux DNS du FAI directement, ou bien à d'autres DNS externes. Là je me dis qu'elle n'utilise pas le DNS de la box, et que c'est celui là qui marche mal…

Pour savoir ou regarder, ça dépend du soft. dans /etc/unbound/* ? dans /etc/powerdns/pdns.conf ?

----------

## El_Goretto

J'ai eu un problème similaire il y a peu, j'ai redémarré le démon DNS de mon routeur, et déco/reconnecté le lien WAN du routeur, pour voir si par hasard les adresses IP des serveurs DNS FAI n'auraient pas changé (le symptôme aurait pu correspondre à un des 2 serveur DNS FAI HS).

C'est retombé en marche, donc je ne saurais pas dire laquelle des 2 manips a été efficace (pas le même FAI que toi, ceci dit).

----------

## Nitro_146

@ El_Goretto : Le problème ne me semble pas venir de la box, puisque ça fonctionne sur un autre pc. J'ai néanmoins regardé la configuration et je n'ai pas d'option pour relancer le DNS. J'ai essayé de la réinitialiser, mais sans succès.

@ guilc : J'ai fait mes pings avec un nom de domaine (comme google.fr) et pas une adresse IP. Du coup il me semble que le DNS rentre en compte (mais je peux me tromper, je ne suis pas un expert).

Je vais essayer de voir quels DNS utilise le pc Ubuntu, je vous tiens au courant.

----------

## guilc

L'erreur que tu montres au dessus est très clairement un souci de résolution DNS. Que ça marche « de temps en temps » sur un ping ne l'exclut pas.

Et tant que tu ne regardes pas sur quel(s) DNS l'autre PC s'alimente, tu ne pourras pas exclure la Box  :Wink:  (d'autant que les box FAI sont toutes des sombres bouses…)

Un autre test possible : remplace ton entrée « nameserver 192.168.1.254 » par « nameserver 8.8.8.8 » par exemple, et voit si ça marche mieux.

----------

## Nitro_146

Je viens de télécharger et d'installer namebench qui permet de tester son dns et de le comparer à d'autres.

Il semble confirmer que le DNS de la box à un problème. Je vais essayer de mettre celui de Google quelques temps pour tester. Par contre, si c'est bien ça, il faudra que je trouve une solution pérenne (cache dns ?) car je n'aime pas trop big brother...

----------

## guilc

Tu peux utiliser directement les DNS de ton FAI sans passer par l'intermédiaire du proxy-dns de la box

----------

## Nitro_146

Le problème est résolu en utilisant des DNS statiques en lieu et place du DNS fourni par la box.

Merci à ceux qui ont pris la peine de me répondre.

----------

## boozo

 *Nitro_146 wrote:*   

> (...) Je vais essayer de mettre celui de Google quelques temps pour tester. Par contre, si c'est bien ça, il faudra que je trouve une solution pérenne (cache dns ?) car je n'aime pas trop big brother...
> 
>  *guilc wrote:*   Tu peux utiliser directement les DNS de ton FAI sans passer par l'intermédiaire du proxy-dns de la box 
> 
>  *Nitro_146 wrote:*   Le problème est résolu en utilisant des DNS statiques en lieu et place du DNS fourni par la box.  

 

'alute

juste une ligne histoire d'éventuellement combler une attente en dns users-friendly  :Wink: 

Btw, y'a toujours un pb avec le format du titre ; m'enfin au moins y'a "résolu" dedans :p (oui, je sais ; je suis un peu "psycho-rigide" - m'en fout j'assume -) 

----------

## Nitro_146

Merci pour les DNS «user friendly», en fait j'ai mis 4.2.2.1 juste derrière le dns de mon fai.

Pour le titre, comment faut-il le modifier ?

----------

